# 70 gallon work in progress



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am just waiting on the delivery of my misting system.. then I will add the hydroton, substrate and plant it! It will be the home of 6 intermedius. plant suggestions more than welcome!

http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/5784/dsc01696.jpg


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

the white thing on the top is a temp/humidity guage, just testing the temperatures near the top of the tank.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks really good! Lottsa GS/silicone. Betcha that was fun


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like the way you did your waterfall looks great! What type of pump will you be using for it?


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

EHEIM classic 2213 is the pump ill be using.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice build! 

Hm - lots of broms for sure. There's a great list of viv sized Neos that Jason (frogparty) posted a while ago.

I'd also put an ET fern in just because they love it wet and look very 'tropical' IMO. I'm also a fan of P.prostrata or something similar. Get something to vine it's way across the tank. Philos are good for that too.

Have you got any pics of the Inters?

EDIT: found the list of broms - which also includes some other cool plants as well! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/37868-viv-sized-neoregalias-list.html


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

ya i was planning on a ton of broms.. whats an ET fern? thanks for the comments!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's my Galact tank: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/34340-new-exo-planted.html

The ET fern is the big green one on the left.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

liking the look of that. There is a nice tropical green house here in austin called "its a jungle" I was going to hit that place up this week for some plants. Anyone in the austin area have any experience with that place?


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats so nice, I really like the waterfall. It will look great planted!!!


----------



## pookiebuttons (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't wait to see your progress. I can tell it's going to turn out super awesome. I love the waterfall feature. I may have to borrow that idea from you for my 55 gallon.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Its planted now, and the misting system and cool mist humidifier are installed. The fogger just turned on as I took this, hence the bellow of fog from the waterfall.


















with fogger on for a little bit

all thats missing is some riccia that should come in this week, as well as an african violet that will be in next week. Then to wait for it to grow in...

Thank you!

(edited to add second pic)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah! ET Fern! I freakin love those things...

Again, great tank and the planting looks mint.

Those intermedius are going to be rocking out in there.


----------



## pookiebuttons (Jan 15, 2009)

That looks very nice! The waterfall looks great in action.


----------



## axolotl2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow that is one of the nicest vivariums I've seen in a long time. I am really impressed


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice broms - they really 'naturalise' and give depth to the viv.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

So beautiful!! I love the way you left the sphagnum around the brom bases trailing. That rock wall/waterfall really is something else.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

updated shots of the viv:



















and one of its inhabitants!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

now that is a great looking viv!!!


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

That is damn gorgeous.

Nice choice or fauna too.

Richie


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

woah that looks brilliant!

Well done


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

a lot of those plants are from you Antone!


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

thats one of the best vivs i have seen in awhile


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice lookin tank.

Pink plant in the bottom right is a _________? I want one whatever it is.

Just noticed its an old thread. Maybe Antone can help


----------

